# No limit on Vernon reservoir



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like they are going to drain Vernon reservoir.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10389479?source=rss


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Hook em' and cook em' FISH FRY! ! ! !


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It would interesting to see what size fish are really in that water....there used to be some pretty nice pic's in the old Sage Cafe. The old fly shop, Doc's, in Salt Lake on 5th south even had some special flies made just for Vernon...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tough break for those big skoal-fed browns.

It's good that they're getting rid of the congestion though.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats too bad, Vernon was one of my top 5 spots for fishing. There are some big Browns we have pulled in over the past few years. My Skoal Must have been doing something right, it must have been that wintergreen that gave them there aggression. I think thats what those Joseph Smith Fed Browns are missing in the Provo is a little wintergreen since they have been sheltered since the hatchery. Just think of all the money I can make once I pick up all the aluminum beer cans at the bottom of Vernon, they are probably Coors cans since there is a close minded invisible wall around Vernon that some people seem to think only lets Red Necks from Tooele Fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

When Echo was really low one year, during our drought era, I took a metal detector and spent the day with my wife and son combing the low lands for some treasure's. I had figured to find some old lure's, fishing poles, reels and tackle boxes. Almost everything was covered with an inch or of sand and silt and it was hard to find anything without the metal detector. 

The detector went nuts !! Everyplace we searched, the strong signal was constantly going off, of course indicating some metals of sorts were down below....

Schiltz beer cans....thousands of 'em !! I made an assumption that Schiltz may have been the choice of fishermen during the 50's and 60's....  

Never did find anything else or anything that was cool....

Oh...except for Bass....ton's of them, small Green Bass, hungry too !!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

45 , when Pineview was real low I walked the shores and found lots of Lucky Lager beer cans . Maybe it was a lake preference . :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> 45 , when Pineview was real low I walked the shores and found lots of Lucky Lager beer cans . *Maybe it was a lake preference *. :lol:


That must be it !!! 

Years ago, when beer can's changed from 'tin can' to aluminum. Me and my boy's found dozens and dozens of *'Miller and Colt .45'* can's along the lover Provo River. We picked 'em all up, thinking we were go'in be rich. We filled the back of the '78 Blazer with can's, oh man, the smell........we drove home with the air conditioner on full blast, all the windows down. What a nauseating ride. _/O

Anyway, at the recycle place, we ended up with about 18 cents, cause most of them were tin cans and not aluminum. We know how to tell the difference now...


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

magnets?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That does suck, I don't know why the can electroshock it and save the big browns and restock them when they fill it back up. There are tons of crawdads in that water as well, sadly I don't think I will make it out there before they drain it...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> magnets?


Nice thought, but unfortunately magnets only attract iron or iron alloys. Aluminum cans don't have iron in them.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> FLYFSHR said:
> 
> 
> > magnets?
> ...


Correct. Maybe I should have been more clear. When I was a kid I remember dad always making me separate all the cans with a magnet. The magnet will stick to the tin cans and not the aluminum. Not to mention the aluminum cans are a bit lighter.


----------

